# Fat stigma?



## snizzle.snoozle

Hi all. Wondering how overweight EMTs are perceived by others in the industry... 

I'm in excellent health (just had a physical, complete with bloodwork). My cholesterol levels are where they're supposed to be, blood glucose is perfect, blood pressure and heart rate are perfect, I can run a mile in 11 minutes without feeling like my heart is going to explode, and I'm stronger than the average 26-year-old female... But I'm fat. Aside from being pretty, I'm in great shape.

Is my weight going to affect how I'm perceived by my future EMS co-workers, could it keep me from getting a job? Does my weight really matter if I'm able to perform my EMT duties effectively?


----------



## medic417

Whats your definition of fat?  If you are seriously obese, stink and can't do the job it will hurt your chances of getting a job.  If you are overweight and clean but still able to do the job some might give you a chance.  

Best advise is to get on an exercise program.  An 11 minute mile is pretty slow.  A number of places that do physical tests before hiring require an 8 minute mile.  

Hope you the best.


----------



## FLEMTP

You might be healthy _now_


But, the extra weight IS putting stress on your cardiovascular system. 

you WILL develop high blood pressure eventually

you are at higher risk for heart disease, and diabetes.

Your body cannot deal with stress as effectively as your not so large counterparts. 

Not to mention carrying around the extra weight on your body frame will cause back problems, knee problems etc, which will only be accelerated by working in EMS, where you will be lifting daily. 

Get on a good exercise program, change the way you eat, and eat less of it... loose the weight and you will feel better.. I can PROMISE you that... plus you will add several years to your life.


----------



## snizzle.snoozle

medic417 said:


> Whats your definition of fat?  If you are seriously obese, stink and can't do the job it will hurt your chances of getting a job.  If you are overweight and clean but still able to do the job some might give you a chance.
> 
> Best advise is to get on an exercise program.  An 11 minute mile is pretty slow.  A number of places that do physical tests before hiring require an 8 minute mile.
> 
> Hope you the best.



Well, you can see me in my user pic. That was taken very recently. I don't think an 11 minute mile is too bad, seeing as I'm not a serious runner. Could be better though... I love running and I can't wait until the 2 feet of snow we have is melted so that I can get back outside! 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## snizzle.snoozle

FLEMTP said:


> You might be healthy _now_
> 
> 
> But, the extra weight IS putting stress on your cardiovascular system.
> 
> you WILL develop high blood pressure eventually
> 
> you are at higher risk for heart disease, and diabetes.
> 
> Your body cannot deal with stress as effectively as your not so large counterparts.
> 
> Not to mention carrying around the extra weight on your body frame will cause back problems, knee problems etc, which will only be accelerated by working in EMS, where you will be lifting daily.
> 
> Get on a good exercise program, change the way you eat, and eat less of it... loose the weight and you will feel better.. I can PROMISE you that... plus you will add several years to your life.




Yeh, of course. I am well aware of everything you wrote. Trust me. As a fat girl, I get reminded of it every single day of my life. As an EMT student, I am well aware of what constitutes a healthy body. I'm on an exercise program currently.But, it's not like I'm going to shrink overnight if I want to lose weight in a healthy way. 

Just wondering if it could keep me from getting a job or a volunteer position, regardless of my ability to execute tasks.


----------



## CAOX3

snizzle.snoozle said:


> Hi all. Wondering how overweight EMTs are perceived by others in the industry...
> 
> I'm in excellent health (just had a physical, complete with bloodwork). My cholesterol levels are where they're supposed to be, blood glucose is perfect, blood pressure and heart rate are perfect, I can run a mile in 11 minutes without feeling like my heart is going to explode, and I'm stronger than the average 26-year-old female... But I'm fat. Aside from being pretty, I'm in great shape.
> 
> Is my weight going to affect how I'm perceived by my future EMS co-workers, could it keep me from getting a job? Does my weight really matter if I'm able to perform my EMT duties effectively?



Overall health is the important thing, there are varying sizes, people with different body structure. You seem to be on the right track.

Another thing who cares how your percieved, being comfortable with who you are is far more important, ignorant people are everywhere and EMS is no exception.

Once you show the ability to do your job no one is going to care at least they shouldnt and if they do no sweat off your back. 

You will be fine.

And good luck to you.


----------



## rescue99

snizzle.snoozle said:


> Yeh, of course. I am well aware of everything you wrote. Trust me. As a fat girl, I get reminded of it every single day of my life. As an EMT student, I am well aware of what constitutes a healthy body. I'm on an exercise program currently.But, it's not like I'm going to shrink overnight if I want to lose weight in a healthy way.
> 
> Just wondering if it could keep me from getting a job or a volunteer position, regardless of my ability to execute tasks.



Enough with the fat slamming already. It's not okay to keep insulting yourself. Doesn't say much for your self esteem. If you don't like your weight...lose some. Otherwise, accept it, be happy and get on with your plans. Good luck.


----------



## fit4duty

The ugly truth sport is this:

Most services that you will be applying to and ultimately working for are not going to care all they want is a cert, a palpable pulse and up-to-date cards.

Most of your co-workers are not going to care as long as you can do the job and not get them or yourself hurt in the process.

You will just be like 65-70% of the existing work force. Which sadly is a reflection of the weight trends seen in the general population.

On the other hand............

Your back might care, since the increased pressure on the support structures of the spine, low frequency vibrations from the ride and awkward positions you will will have to take (because of the job not your size)  to move patients will more than likely lead to an injury. 

Your heart, kidneys, pancreas and joints will care as they will all be under and increased workload leading to an early demise.

Your future spouse and family will care since a broken mommy isn't nearly as fun as an intact mommy.

But here is the interesting thing => all of that is within your domain to fix.........if you so desire. So rather than rationalize your way into self acceptance, make a decision to be what you are at whatever size you are; focus on becoming the best most competent medical professional you can and be happy.


----------



## wyoskibum

*Weight challenged not fat!!*



snizzle.snoozle said:


> Hi all. Wondering how overweight EMTs are perceived by others in the industry...
> 
> Is my weight going to affect how I'm perceived by my future EMS co-workers, could it keep me from getting a job? Does my weight really matter if I'm able to perform my EMT duties effectively?



There are plenty of weight challenged people in EMS.


----------



## medic417

wyoskibum said:


> There are plenty of weight challenged people in EMS.



Forget that pc crap.  Fat is fat.  If you are grossly obese you are very fat.  If you are a little over weight you are plump but still fat.   If we call it like it is perhaps it would motivate people to make the needed changes rather than finding some kinder gentler term that makes a person feel good about themselves. 

In EMS, in fact in any health profession, there is no excuse for not trying to correct the problem because we have seen what the future holds for us if we remain fat.  Yes there is the rare illness that leads to a person not being able to control weight but that is the rare exception not the rule.


----------



## wyoskibum

*where is the compassion??*



medic417 said:


> Forget that pc crap.  Fat is fat.  If you are grossly obese you are very fat.  If you are a little over weight you are plump but still fat.   If we call it like it is perhaps it would motivate people to make the needed changes rather than finding some kinder gentler term that makes a person feel good about themselves.
> 
> In EMS, in fact in any health profession, there is no excuse for not trying to correct the problem because we have seen what the future holds for us if we remain fat.  Yes there is the rare illness that leads to a person not being able to control weight but that is the rare exception not the rule.



Man thats harsh!  Where is your compassion?  Do you call all mentally challenged people retards then?


----------



## medic417

wyoskibum said:


> Man thats harsh!  Where is your compassion?  Do you call all mentally challenged people retards then?



The compassion by making easier to accept rather than doing something about the fat has led to the crisis we see in the USA.

And you never disrespect the mentally challenged.  They can do nothing for their problem but do the best they can do based on their developmental status. 

Huge difference, probably 99.9% of fat people can do something about it, so do not even try this crap.


----------



## wyoskibum

*Fatso, fatty*



medic417 said:


> The compassion by making easier to accept rather than doing something about the fat has led to the crisis we see in the USA.
> 
> And you never disrespect the mentally challenged.  They can do nothing for their problem but do the best they can do based on their developmental status.
> 
> Huge difference, probably 99.9% of fat people can do something about it, so do not even try this crap.



I do not disagree that obesity is a problem.  However, calling someone Fat is offensive and degrading.  It is very negative and most overweight people already have a low self esteem.  Insulting them isn't going to help solve this problem.


----------



## VentMedic

You would have gotten much more support on the EMS forums if you had declared yourself to be a pot smoking, narcotic popper who has at least one felony conviction (preferrably something that can not be expunged) and a few DUIs along with several speeding tickets on your record.

Seriously though, take this opportunity to start a new health venture along with a new career. Whatever extra weight you are carrying on your body can be added to that of the patient and that puts a strain on your frame. It sets you up for injury as well as your partner if the injury happens while doing a patient carry. Of course, the patient might also be injured as well. Now is the time to get the weight off because as each year passes, it will be more difficult as your metabolism changes.


----------



## rescue99

wyoskibum said:


> There are plenty of weight challenged people in EMS.



Not me. I'm just short ^_^


----------



## CAOX3

medic417 said:


> Forget that pc crap.  Fat is fat.  If you are grossly obese you are very fat.  If you are a little over weight you are plump but still fat.   If we call it like it is perhaps it would motivate people to make the needed changes rather than finding some kinder gentler term that makes a person feel good about themselves.
> 
> In EMS, in fact in any health profession, there is no excuse for not trying to correct the problem because we have seen what the future holds for us if we remain fat.  Yes there is the rare illness that leads to a person not being able to control weight but that is the rare exception not the rule.



Wow that was inspirational.


----------



## Sasha

wyoskibum said:


> I do not disagree that obesity is a problem.  However, calling someone Fat is offensive and degrading.  It is very negative and most overweight people already have a low self esteem.  Insulting them isn't going to help solve this problem.



How's calling someone fat any different from calling them obese? I could understand if medic417 had called them cow-like or whaleish... but fat?? Is calling someone an "obese@ss" any less offensive then calling them a "Fat@ss"?


----------



## triemal04

To be honest I'm a bit curious what the OP's body fat percentage actually is; the picture she referred to looks about like the average person.  So...have to wonder a bit about the motivation and cause behind this.  Or I'm just wrong.  Whichever...

If you already have a fitness and/or diet plan to lose weight and improve your physical condition (an 11-minute mile really isn't anything that special) then stick with it and evaluate how well it's working in a couple of months.  If it isn't, then it's time to change it, and you may want to consider talking to a trainer or look at what your various options are.  There are multiple reputable sources online for this type of thing.

As far as how people in EMS will perceive you; to a certain extent no differently than how the average person will.  This will vary and to a certain extent depend on how overweight you are, but as long as you are truly capable of performing ALL parts of your job at the same level as your peers then it won't be a huge issue.  If you can't is when it will really matter.

The majority of services have little to no physical requirements for the job; most center around being able to perform your duties, and some will have a rudimentary physical agility test which usually amount to being able to pick up various weights.

Anyway, best of luck.


----------



## Aidey

wyoskibum said:


> I do not disagree that obesity is a problem.  However, calling someone Fat is offensive and degrading.  It is very negative and most overweight people already have a low self esteem.  Insulting them isn't going to help solve this problem.



That is something that totally depends on personal opinion. The National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance is of the opinion that using fat is better than using obese and overweight. Their reasoning is that because obese and overweight sound more clinical, people feel they can be more judgmental when they use those terms. 

Everyone has some fat on them, but a large % of people have too much, so really over-fat would probably be the most accurate term, rather than "fat". 

Before you jump on me, I am a former fat chick, and I don't mean chubby. I had to loose 40% of my bodyweight to get into the normal BMI range. I really did not see myself accurately, and looking back at pictures of myself the truth is I. Was. Fat. I didn't realize it, I was mollycoddled and what I really needed was a swift kick in my large @ss. 



Sasha said:


> How's calling someone fat any different from calling them obese? I could understand if medic417 had called them cow-like or whaleish... but fat?? Is calling someone an "obese@ss" any less offensive then calling them a "Fat@ss"?



This.


----------



## Aidey

Back on topic, as long as you are able to perform your job, carrying extra weight is not likely to cause problems with your co-workers. 

Granted, you may run into the opposite problem. I lost a lot of weight and have increased my strength. Before I lost weight people rarely questioned my ability to lift, now the FFs insist on doing it for me all the freaking time....men....

If you can't bend over to intubate, they may have some issues....From looking at your picture I don't think this is you, so you should be fine. 

That being said, it is really easy to put on weight working for a private company. You sit between calls, and most people don't eat well. People also tend to snack and eat impulsively (cookies at the ER, a candy bar from a vending machine, soda from the gas station...etc).


----------



## medic417

Aidey said:


> Back on topic, as long as you are able to perform your job, carrying extra weight is not likely to cause problems with your co-workers.
> 
> Granted, you may run into the opposite problem. I lost a lot of weight and have increased my strength. Before I lost weight people rarely questioned my ability to lift, now the FFs insist on doing it for me all the freaking time....men....
> 
> If you can't bend over to intubate, they may have some issues....From looking at your picture I don't think this is you, so you should be fine.
> 
> That being said, it is really easy to put on weight working for a private company. You sit between calls, and most people don't eat well. People also tend to snack and eat impulsively (cookies at the ER, a candy bar from a vending machine, soda from the gas station...etc).



Good points.  Especially the food part.  If busy way to often you grab what ever is easy which in most cases ends up something with tons of fat and little nutritional value.  Then even though busy you are not active enough to burn off the calories.  So you need to train yourself to choose better items and even better bring fruit or other healthy food with you.  

Another big problem is that many people drink sodas instead of water.  Two problems with that.  1.  Tons of corn syrup or sugar = fat on the person.  2.  They actually can lead to dehydration so you feel thirsty you grab another soda and the cycle continues.  And don't get me started on diet sodas just know they are bad.  If you drink a soda a day I challenge to stop drinking all sodas stick to water for a month and you will be surprised at the % of weight you will drop in just one month.  Honestly you will find you eat less because you are drinking water and often what many decide is hunger pains is actually their body saying it needs water.  

Here's an interesting video on the amount of sugar in soda I found on the internet.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F10EyGwd57M

[YOUTUBE]F10EyGwd57M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aidey

All very true. Even if you can grab something quasi-healthy, it probably has too many calories for what you really need (Subway).


----------



## FLEMTP

I chew gum and drink water to help with the urge to snack. I try and eat approx 5-6 times a day, smaller portions, and healthier food choices. 

I know its not easy being fat... i was quite fat myself... at one point I was 260lbs, 42 inch waist, and 36% Body fat percentage at 5'8 in height.

Over the course of a year I lost 80lbs of it, dropped to 17% body fat, and a 32 inch waist. 

My blood pressure dropped to an average of 106/60 from 130/88, my resting heart rate went from 70's to 50's, and I felt like a new person.

I also looked like a new person.

I have since gained 20lbs overall weight, muscle of course, but stayed at about 15-17% body fat.

I feel that i can perform my job better, and will be able to do it longer ( as far as longevity in the field) than my fat counterparts.

I also feel giving anyone health advice is very hypocritical when I am not a healthy person.

It took a lot of motivation and a drive to change not only my activity level, but my diet. The diet is the hardest part, because its not a temporary change to lose weight, it needs to be a permanent change to maintain a healthy weight and lifestyle. 

It is also hard, because I am a stress eater. It was a huge help to be able to recognize this and overcome it

I limit my caffine comsumption, I try and limit consuming ANYTHING with high fructose corn syrup as a main ingredient, and I make sure I maintain a healthy balance of carb/fat/protein.

You also need to watch your caloric intake. It helps if you can go someplace that can calculate your resting caloric burn rate, it tells you how active you need to be, and how many calories to consume.

Oh, and one more thing. Fat is Fat. Call it what it is. yes, when you are not willing to accept the reality of a situation, it can be personally offensive to have someone call you fat, but sometimes the truth hurts. You cannot fix a problem until you're willing to accept that there IS a problem.

If you are using clinical terms, then yes, fat is inappropriate, and obese/obesity/morbidly obese are appropriate terms. You have to be able to recognize when use of one is appropriate over the other.


----------



## medic417

FLEMTP said:


> Oh, and one more thing. Fat is Fat. Call it what it is. yes, when you are not willing to accept the reality of a situation, it can be personally offensive to have someone call you fat, but sometimes the truth hurts. You cannot fix a problem until you're willing to accept that there IS a problem.
> 
> If you are using clinical terms, then yes, fat is inappropriate, and obese/obesity/morbidly obese are appropriate terms. You have to be able to recognize when use of one is appropriate over the other.



Excellent points.


----------



## harkj

I have worked with a few people that are over weight and it has never been a problem at all. In fact there have been times I was glad they were there, for one they (meaning the people I have worked with) were able to lift more weight than me (me being 5'9 175 and lean) and some of our trucks have one man stretchers that when we get a 350lbs plus pt (and we do have a lot of those) they have the weight behind them to put the stretcher in the truck. I personally really don't see the problem if you can perform your job and can handle the work load then you will be fine. Some people just have a little extra meat to their bones.


----------



## medic417

harkj said:


> Some people just have a little extra meat to their bones.



And that is how the obesity epidemic began in America.  Not many decades ago there were very few fat people.  Then people just started saying they have a little extra meat or they are big boned or its a gland problem or its...............  Thus it became easier to justify being fat rather than doing something about it.  Fat is the one health correction that the majority could remedy themselves by making changes in what they eat, drink, and do and thus avoid the many horrible ways to "live" that we see caused by "having a little extra meat on their bones".


----------



## wyoskibum

*Thank god for the Fat Police!*



medic417 said:


> And that is how the obesity epidemic began in America.  Not many decades ago there were very few fat people.  Then people just started saying they have a little extra meat or they are big boned or its a gland problem or its...............  Thus it became easier to justify being fat rather than doing something about it.  Fat is the one health correction that the majority could remedy themselves by making changes in what they eat, drink, and do and thus avoid the many horrible ways to "live" that we see caused by "having a little extra meat on their bones".



But now we have the Fat Police to remind people that are fat, just in case they couldn't tell by looking in the mirror or stepping on the scale.  Soon, we will shame those people from stuffing their pie holes so we can once again become a nation of skinny people.  Because we all know that if they had any will power or self respect, they would be so fat.  I know I won't rest well again until I know that are no more fat people out there.


----------



## medic417

wyoskibum said:


> But now we have the Fat Police to remind people that are fat, just in case they couldn't tell by looking in the mirror or stepping on the scale.  Soon, we will shame those people from stuffing their pie holes so we can once again become a nation of skinny people.  Because we all know that if they had any will power or self respect, they would be so fat.  I know I won't rest well again until I know that are no more fat people out there.



It is not about shaming people it is about keeping them from seeing the reality when they look in the mirror.  When we make PC comments that make people feel there is nothing wrong with being fat we enable them to continue the behaviour that led to being fat.


----------



## Sasha

wyoskibum said:


> But now we have the Fat Police to remind people that are fat, just in case they couldn't tell by looking in the mirror or stepping on the scale.  Soon, we will shame those people from stuffing their pie holes so we can once again become a nation of skinny people.  Because we all know that if they had any will power or self respect, they would be so fat.  I know I won't rest well again until I know that are no more fat people out there.



How did we make the jump from "people justify being fat" to "We want all fat people gone!"... The only one who made such a comment was you.


----------



## 46Young

medic417 said:


> It is not about shaming people it is about keeping them from seeing the reality when they look in the mirror.  When we make PC comments that make people feel there is nothing wrong with being fat we enable them to continue the behaviour that led to being fat.



That sounds accurate. The human body holds fat as an energy resereve in case of a prolonged period of famine, like back in prehistoric times. Here, in our country, there's no shortage of food, at least not for the obese. As such, there's no reason to hold an extra 40, 50, 60 lbs or more of body fat.

Where I live, a good number of residents are public safety, CIA, FBI, and military (Quantico is right here, and Ft Belvoir isn't too far away). The average person here is in better shape than most. I see mothers dropping their kids off at the gym's day care area so they can go train. Many of them are in great shape. I see 40 and 50 year old men and women in great shape as well. People in these careers understand the need, yes need for regular strenuous physical activity. The human body isn't programmed to be sedentary, eat fast food, and have no productive outlet for stress, as in moderate to strenuous physical activity. 

It's about lifestyle choices. There's no rationalization for being obese in an envronment that has no threat of a food shortage. 

When I worked EMS in SC I was frequently mandated to stay at work, typically for 36 to 48 hours at a time. Since my "normal" schedule was a 24/48, my wife wasn't cool with me going to the gym on my off days, maybe I could go one day a week, two if I was lucky. So what did I do? I bought two 28 kg kettlebells from lifelineusa and knocked out 20-30 min metcon sessions in the parking lot of my apt, with a set of renegade rows once an hour out on the balcony if I wasn't busy. Swings, snatches, clean and jerks, thrusters, turkish get ups. My kettlebells are my portable gym. I usually take one or two on vacation. 

It's about lifestyle choices. Anyone can spare a half an hour a day to participate in strenuous weight training and metcon. There are crossfit WOD's that take 5-10 minutes for crying out loud. Do a pushup, then a squat. Then two pushups and two squats. Three and three, on and on to failure. Grab a kettlebell or dumbbell and do a tabata. 3 minutes and 50 seconds and you're done. It's not hard. Do the 1&1, 2&2, 3&3, etc every time before you take a shower. It takes only a couple of minutes to do two cycles of that. At the end of the week, it's equivalent to doing a whole cardio session or two. Bring your lunch to work in a cooler.

A female could buy a 26 lb kettlebell, do 10 sets of 10 swings with a minute rest for a few workouts. Then 10 sets of 15. then 10 of 20 and so on. Eventually, add in the clean and press/clean and jerk, and train towards doing renegade rows. You need two bells for this, of course, maybe a set of 15 or 20 lb dumbbells would be better for the rows. Do this workout every other day, or two on/one off. Two hours a week coupled with a solid fuel intake (you have to think of food as fuel, which it is, not so much a source of pleasure) and watch the fat melt off. You'll also be firm from top to bottom. It's not difficult to plan, although effort is required. Look on youtube for kettlebell workouts, metcon, bodyweight metcon, and so on for ideas.

No excuses for taking the steps to treating your body properly.


----------



## el Murpharino

46Young said:


> I bought two 28 kg kettlebells from lifelineusa and knocked out 20-30 min metcon sessions in the parking lot of my apt, with a set of renegade rows once an hour out on the balcony if I wasn't busy. Swings, snatches, clean and jerks, thrusters, turkish get ups. My kettlebells are my portable gym. I usually take one or two on vacation.
> 
> 
> A female could buy a 26 lb kettlebell, do 10 sets of 10 swings with a minute rest for a few workouts. Then 10 sets of 15. then 10 of 20 and so on. Eventually, add in the clean and press/clean and jerk, and train towards doing renegade rows. You need two bells for this, of course, maybe a set of 15 or 20 lb dumbbells would be better for the rows. Do this workout every other day, or two on/one off. Two hours a week coupled with a solid fuel intake (you have to think of food as fuel, which it is, not so much a source of pleasure) and watch the fat melt off. You'll also be firm from top to bottom. It's not difficult to plan, although effort is required. Look on youtube for kettlebell workouts, metcon, bodyweight metcon, and so on for ideas.




Kettlebells are a FANTASTIC workout.  We use them here in Iraq with great results, both in regards to strength and cardio.  With the advent of many at home fitness programs, there is no reason people shouldn't be moderately fit.  Noone's looking for everyone to be an Adonis...


----------



## 46Young

el Murpharino said:


> Kettlebells are a FANTASTIC workout.  We use them here in Iraq with great results, both in regards to strength and cardio.  With the advent of many at home fitness programs, there is no reason people shouldn't be moderately fit.  Noone's looking for everyone to be an Adonis...



All this kettlebell talk got me excited. I took one of my 28 kg bells to the gym this evening and did the following:

TGU x 3 each side, 3 sets

Complex: H2H russian swings x 10, 2 handed american swings x 10, one hand C&J x 5 each side, then snatch x 10 each hand. 1 min rest, 5 sets. 

Next, 10 one arm thrusters each arm into 20 2 handed russian swings, 1 min rest, 5 sets.

Then, 6 sets of 10 burpees, 30 sec rest between sets.

And then, three sets of 10 each side contralateral bulgarian split squats in the rack position.

Three sets of 10 on medicine ball power overs.

Last, I did three rounds of frisbee walks with pushups. The frisbee is a ghetto version of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1YXrZF3Y64&feature=channel

Try the kettlebell circuit. It sneaks up on you quick.

I've ordered a 40 kg "bulldog" kettlebell and this for early birthday presents:

http://secure.monkeybargym.com/power-wheel


----------

